
Submitting to DMOZ - mschenkel
I am trying to submit my site to DMOZ.  After following all the instructions on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dmoz.org&#x2F;docs&#x2F;en&#x2F;add.html I click the &quot;suggest URL&quot; link on the main page.  Low and behold, it returns me back to the page I started on.<p>Surely I must be missing something....   Or is DMOZ more or less dead and no longer taking new sites?
======
mhoad
Assuming you're doing this for SEO purposes in which case I would say honestly
don't bother. As someone who managed SEO campaigns for years for Fortune 500
types I assure you that you're wasting your time with it.

~~~
ancymon
What do you recommend then?

------
flignats
Dmoz doesn't really add new sites these days...

Unless you can find an editor for the category you're trying to submit too.

------
blairanderson
wrong site, see [http://stackoverflow.com/](http://stackoverflow.com/)

